# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Megabacteria

## romel

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι είναι θυληκο εκτροφης του 2015 και εμφανισε μαλλον megabacteria. Προ ενός μηνός ηταν ωοχελικό κ με αρκετα μελανο συκώτι και του εγινε αγωγη με esb (4 πενθημερες επαναλύψεις με κενα διαστηματα πολυβιταμίνες. Στη μια εκ των 4 επαναλύψεων δοθηκε κ consumix παράλληλα). Εστρωσε το πουλάκι κ το συκώτι καθαρισε σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά και πριν απο 1 βδομαδα το εβγαλα πάλι έξω (μπαλκονατι εκτροφη) σημερα ηταν φουσκομένο κ πιανοντας το διαπίστωσα αυτα:..http://vid1350.photobucket.com/album...psl8g2xkt0.mp4http://vid1350.photobucket.com/album...psl8g2xkt0.mp4

----------


## romel

Εχω κ βιντεακι αλλα δεν μπορω να το σηκώσω. Φαινετα πως η "μπαλιτσα" που εχει στα δεξια ανεβαίνει πάνω κατω.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δοσολογια fungustatine καψουλας των 150 mg με διαλυση οπως τα ειπαμε σε πμ που σου εστειλα .Συνολο ημερων χορηγησης 12 μερες 
Παραλληλη διαλυση almora plus στο διαλυμα γιατι το πουλι ειναι καρινιασμενο .Ξεχασα να σου γραψω να μπει στο λιτρο και 2 γρ esb3 γιατι δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι αν παραλληλα δεν εχει ανεβασει και κοκκιδια .Η ενδειξη για megabacteria ειναι ορατη ...

Το πουλι να μπει σε εσωτερικο χωρο με αρκετη θερμοτητα διπλα του (τοπικα 100 % πανω απο 25 βαθμους )

Να γινει αμεσα με αναζητηση του φαρμακου σε διημερευον φαρμακειο !

Να εχεις ταιστρα ξεχωρη με σκετο κανναβουρι να τρωει οσο θελει .Εναλλακτικα ηλιοσπορο αλλα σε προτεραιοτητα κανναβουρι

----------


## romel

Εγινε Δημητρη, το esb μαζι με το fugostative? Στο ίδιο μπουκάλι δλδ που θα χω στο ψηγείο?Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Kαλυτερα ειναι να βαζεις καθε μερα στην ποτιστρα απο το διαλυμα νερου ,almora και fungustatine 100 ml και σε αυτο να ριχνεις στη μυτη του κουταλιου esb3 .Σκεψου οτι το 1/4 με 1/5 του κουταλιου ειναι 1 γρ και συ θες να βαζεις το 1/5 και απο αυτη την ποσοτητα σε esb3 .Ισα ισα στη μυτη .Αν εχεις ζυγαρια ακριβειας ειναι 0.2 γρ esb3 στα 100 ml διαλυματος

----------


## romel

Καλησπέρα, ογδοη μέρα αγωγης με fungostatine, esb και το πουλάκι παει καλύτερα οπως θα βλέπετε και στις φωτο κ γι αυτο καταρχην θα ηθελα να ευχαρθστήσω το forum. Το εντερο ξεπρηστηκε, εφυγε η καρινα και μειώθηκε το πρηξημο στο στομαχι. To almora δεν το έριξα στην ετοιμασία του 2ου λίτρου με fungostatine αφού δεν τιθεται θεμα κινητικότητας κ ενεργειας.Με ανησθχεί τι οτι δεν ξεπρήστηκε τελείως το στομαχι. Θα γινει αυτό οταν τελειώσει η αγωγη την 12η μερα? Επίσης ηθελα να ρωτησω για τη συγκεκριμένη αρρωστια πως  μεταδίδεται? (π.χ. κουτσουλιες?). Αν στρώσει το πουλάκι μπορει να μπει σε αναπαραγωγή ή η συγκεκριμένη αρρωστια το ριχνει και δεν θα πρεπει να ρισκάρω?

----------


## jk21

θα συνεχισεις μεχρι την 12η μερα και την 11η προς το τελος της θελω  ξανα φωτο 
θα σου πω τοτε αν συνεχισεις κατι απο τα δυο φαρμακα ή οχι  .Σιγουρα θα ξαναδωσεις fungustatine μετα απο ενα μηνα απο το τελος της αγωγης (οποτε θα ειναι το τελος ) 

τα πουλια για αγνωστο λογο εχουν τον μυκητα στον προστομαχο και καποιες φορες παιρνει την ανηφορα και υπεραναπτυσσεται  .Δεν ξερω προσωπικα λεπτομερειες πως μεταδιδεται ,αλλα ξερω οτι εχουν γινει μια χαρα γονεις πουλια που εχει περασει το προβλημα τους .Ομως σε πουλι που διαπιστωμενα ειχε προβλημα στο παρελθον ,φροντιζουμε να κραταμε προφυλαξεις με χρηση μηλοξυδου μια βδομαδα καθε μηνα με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στην 100αρα ή χρηση προβιοτικου να εχει σιγουρα τον lactovacillus acidophilus μεσα του 

Στο φιλο Γιωργο που φευγοντας απο αθηνα μου χε χαρισει την μπλε 60αρα που εχω , δεν μου ειναι τιποτα να του στειλω σε φακελλακι σπορους water kefir 


*Κεφίρ νερού ( water kefir )*


που καλλιεργω και πινω πολυ συχνα και εγω και εχει σιγουρα acidophillus ζωντανο ! εκτος αν θες να κοιταξουμε να εχει καποιος εκει πανω .Υπαρχει ομαδα στο fb που σου χαριζουν οσοι ειναι κοντα σου αν ζητησεις 





* η φωτο ολοφρεσκη σπαρταραει ακομα !! χαχαχα

----------


## romel

Δημητρη δε θα αλλαξεις ποτέ. Πάντα δοτικός και με ενδιαφερον για τους άλλους. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορα αλλα με λιγο ψαξιμο θα βρώ τους σπόρους. Θα ξανασηκώσω φωτό την 11 μέρα για να αποφασίσουμε πως θα συνεχίσουμε. Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα αν το αναζητησεις μεσω της ομαδας του facebook που εχω και στο αρθρο 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/komb...2582524767563/


ειναι δωρεαν παροχη οποτε και επιτρεπεται και αξιζει να την προβαλλω οπου μπορω !

Ενδιαφερομαι για οσους ενδιαφερονται για τα πουλια !

----------


## romel

Τελος της 12ημερης θεραπείας εχθές. Η κοιλιά της καθάρησε αλλα εμεινε το μικρό πρήξιο που είχε και την 6η μέρα χορήγησης. Σταθερή η κατάστασή της αλλα δεν ξέρω αν εχουμε πλήρη ίαση.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις για αλλες 3 ημερες πολλαπλασιαζοντας την ποσοτητα του νερου που εβαζες το φαρμακο επι 0.8 δηλαδη την μειωνεις στο 80 % του αρχικου νερου κανοντας πιο πυκνο το διαλυμα 

παρε νεα καψουλα αν τελειωσε η παλια γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως θα χρειαστεις τον αλλο μηνα για επαναληψη ενα 10ημερο 

ειναι σαφως καλυτερα αλλα πρεπει να εξαλειφθει

----------


## romel

Δυστυχώς εχουμε απροσδόκητη μερική επιδεινωση:

----------


## jk21

ξεκινας ξανα esb3 για κοκκιδια ,γιατι βλεπω και εντερα διογκωμενα (στη δοσολογια που εχεις ηδη για αυτο ) και παραλληλα συνεχιζεις fungustatine στην τελευταια πυκνοτερη δοσολογια 

εναλλακτικα της φλουκοναζολης ,αν θες δοκιμαζεις ιτρακοναζολη (sporanox καψουλα ή αντιστοιχο ) που θα σου στειλω δοσολογια αν θα το αποφασισεις  . Θεωρητικα οπως και η φλουκοναζολη του fungustatine δεν ειναι σε μη τοξικες δοσεις τοσο αποτελεσματικη οσο η αμφοτερικινη .Την ιτρακοναζολη ομως την εχω δοκιμασε σε ελαχιστα ατομα με θετικα αποτελεσματα ,αλλα και χωρις αποτελεσματικοτητα .Οπως ολα τα αντιμυκητισιακα που περνανε στο αιμα ,δεν ειναι αθωα χωρις αποκλεισμους παρενεργειων (οπως και παρα πολλα φαρμακα ) και θα την δωσεις με δικια σου ευθυνη .Εναλλακτικα ψαξε για fungizone εισαγωγη απο ιταλια (αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο κανει ) ή δοκιμασε 
*Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeast*οξυζενε οπως προτεινει το αρθρο ,οταν τα φαρμακα δειχνουν να μην κανουν κατι 

Θα ελεγα ομως να  ξεκινησεις με fungustatine και esb3 σε πρωτη φαση

----------


## romel

Το fungustatine με esb3 θα συνεχίσω και οτι γίνει. Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Σταζε απο το διαλυμα και πανω σε αυγο ή στην αυγοτροφη να απορροφησουν να παιρνει φαρμακο και απο εκει 

Αν εχεις προβιοτικα δωσε και απο αυτα μαζι  ,αλλιως αναζητησε κεφιρ

----------


## romel

Εχω ultra levure να δώσω ή να αγοράσω προβιοτικα? Επίσης ηθελα να ρωτήσω:
Για πόσο καιρο συνεχόμενα μπορούμε να δίνουμε το fugostatin? To καναβούρι κ ο ηλιοσπορος πως βοηθάνε?

----------


## jk21

το ultra levure ειναι σακχαρομυκητας .Ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να δινεται μαζι με αντιβιωση γιατι δεν το σκοτωνει οπως του γαλακτοβακιλλους των αλλων προβιοτικων σκευασματων ,αλλα εσυ δινεις fungustatine που ειναι αντιμυκητισιακο .Θα σε συμβουλευα να κινηθεις για κεφιρ στην ομαδα του facebook που χαριζουν σπορο .Ειναι το μονο που πραγματικα εμπιστευομαι  ως ζωντανο προβιοτικο Ουτε τα ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης τα εμπιστευομαι πληρως .Αν δεν βρεις (που θα βρεις ) σου στελνω με ταχυδρομειο .Ζητα νερου γιατι θα σε διευκολυνει στη χρηση

----------


## romel

Παιδιά πουλί φίλου μου, θηλυκό εκτροφής 2015. Κ δω megabactiria έχουμε?

----------


## legendguards

ναι φιλε

----------


## jk21

στην τελευταια φωτο δειχνει ελαχιστα δεξια οτι παει να διογκωθει .Αν ειναι (μαλλον ειναι ) ειναι στην εναρξη .Να δωσει αγωγη 

Γιωργο το δικο σου οκ ;

----------


## romel

Όχι ακόμα, αύριο θα κάνω επανέλεγχο άλλα δεν ελπίζω, είναι σταθερή η κατάσταση του άλλα δε στρώνει τελείως. Αρχίζω να προσανατολίζομαι στη λύση του οξυζενέ γιατί το πουλί άρχισε να επηρεάζεται από το πολύ φάρμακο (χάλασε η μάσκα του). Καλά για αναπαραγωγή πλέον δεν είναι, σκοπός είναι να στρώσεί.

----------


## legendguards

ειμαι πολυ περιεργος τι αποτελεσματα θα εχει αυτη η θεραπεια με το οξυτζενε , θα ηταν σημαντικο να μας ενημερωνεις για την θεραπεια

----------


## jk21

να δουμε φωτο

----------


## stefos

Τι εξελιξει υπάρχει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ??????,.........

----------


## romel



----------


## romel

Όταν σταματάω το esb και δίνω μόνο fugostatin πρήζονται τα έντερα. Σταθερά μέτρια η κατάσταση του πουλιού. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το fugostatin μπαινει μαζί με baycox η baitril?

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε συνδιασμο baycox (αφου το esb3 δεν δειχνει να ειναι αποτελεσματικο εδω ... ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι υπαρχουν και εντερα αριστερα πρησμενα )  0.25 ml σε 100 ml διαλυματος fungustatine (σου στελνω πιο πυκνη δοσολογια για αυτο  ) και στα ιδια 100 ml θελω να διαλυσεις 10 σταγονες tabernil gentamicina .Aν δεν ειναι εφικτο και θες να δωσεις baytril τοτε θα δωσεις το baytril στο στομα ,γιατι δεν κανει στην ιδια ποτιστρα με baycox οπως εχω ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο παλιοτερα.Θελω σιγουρα και αντιβιωση εκτος απο αντικοκκιδιακο

----------


## romel

Κατάλαβα Δημήτρη, το ξεκινάω από αύριο.

----------


## romel

Σήμερα κλείνουν 2 μήνες που στο πουλί χορηγείται συνεχόμενα fungostatin και η κοιλιά του είναι καλύτερα από ποτέ άλλα και πάλι πλήρη ίαση δεν υπάρχει. Βεβαία το μάτι μου πλέον (λόγω εμπειρίας) εντοπίζει και το παραμικρό φούσκωμα από megabactiria. Έτσι στο πουλί με δυσκολία μεν εντόπισα στο σημείο που είναι το συκώτι περίπου να εμφανίζεται κατά διαστήματα το γνωστό κινούμενο "μπαλάκι" - δεν είναι ορατό στις φώτο, ενώ επίσης υπάρχει κ μελανή κηλίδα πάνω δεξιά στην κοιλιά. Τα έντερα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση πλέον και η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού πολύ καλή. Να πω ότι τελικά ο συνδυασμός fungostatin + gentamicina + baytril που έδωσα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δε βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα και η βελτίωση επήλθε με το συνδυασμό fungostatin + consumix+ esb που έδωσα αυτήν την εβδομάδα. Σήμερα ήταν η 5η ήμερα  χορήγησης fungostatin + consumix+ esb και ξεκίνησα 2ημερη παύση του consumix+ esb ενώ έβαλα σκέτο fungostatin. Πως θα συνεχίσω από Δευτέρα με τα τρία αυτά φάρμακα? Μπορώ να κόψω τελείως τα φάρμακα κ να δώσω κεφίρ ή πολυβιταμίνες για να βοηθήσω το ανοσοποιητικό του πουλιού τώρα που είναι σε χαμηλό επίπεδο η ασθένεια?

----------


## jk21

αν ειχα δει την αρχικη εικονα πριν την τελευταια χορηγηση εσβ3 cosumix θα σου ελεγα για το αν θελει επαναληψη ή οχι  ...


γνωμη μου ειναι να σταματησεις το φουνκουστατιν , ισως και τα αλλα δυο , να δωσεις 5 μερες βιταμινες και να το δουμε τοτε 

η δεξια εικονα δεν με ανησυχει καθολου .Η αριστερη επισης (ετσι κι αλλιως μαλλον ιδια στιγμη ειναι με διαφορετικο φωτισμο ) αλλα σιγουρα θελει ελεγχο μετα απο μερικες μερες .Τα πιο σκουρα σημεια ειναι σημεια που δεν εχει ξεκινησει το λεπτο υγειες στρωμα λιπους 


Μετα απο ενα μηνα να το ξαναδουμε σιγουρα παλι

----------


## romel

Κ γω προς πολυβιταμίνες ήθελα να κινηθώ και τώρα το αποφάσισα. Ίδωμεν. Θα ενημερωσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## romel

Επιτέλους τέλος. Σ' ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## jk21

να το παρατηρεις καθε μηνα μια φορα .Αν δεν ειχες ηδη δωσει αρκετ , αλλα μονο 12 μερες ισως σου λεγα επαναληψη μετα απο μηνα του τελους της αγωγης ,αλλα μη το φορτωνεις αλλο ! 

η κοιλια αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι πεντακαθαρη !


Με το καλο να σου μεγαλωσει και μικρουλια !

----------


## gtsaka

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τον Romel ποιο ηταν το καθοριστικο σημειο της θεραπειας και επανηλθε το πουλι πληρως και επισης αν εχει πολλα πουλια και αν παρατηρησε να μεταδιδεται απο το ενα στο αλλο.Αυτο το ...κινουμενο μπαλακι μου εχει γινει εφιαλτης οπως ξερει και ο Δημητρης !

----------


## romel

Έμενα αρρώστησαν πάρα πολλά πουλιά φέτος, όλα είχαν megabactiria μαζί με κοκκιδια. Τα συμπτώματά τους άλλοτε επιδεινώνονταν και άλλοτε υποχωρούσαν ενώ σε κάποια κράτησαν πολύ κ σε κάποια λίγο. Αυτό που κατάλαβα όμως ήταν ότι τα κοκκιδια ήταν αυτά που "ριχναν" ουσιαστικά το πουλί και όχι το megabactiria όταν είχαμε επιδείνωση, απλά νομίζω ότι αυτά τα δυο με κάποιο τρόπο συνδέονται αφού όσα πουλιά στρώσανε πρώτα αντιμετωπίστηκαν τα κοκκιδια και μετά από λίγο το megabactiria. Από τις 11 καρδερίνες μου (εκτροφής) το εμφάνισαν οι 6, καμιά δεν έχασα άλλα 3 δεν στρώσανε ακόμα. Δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω κάποιο καθοριστικό σημείο στην θεραπεία. Σε όλα τα πούλια χορηγούσα μονίμως fungostatin και άλλαζα τις δόσεις με τα φάρμακα κατά των κοκκιδιων ανάλογα πως ήταν τα έντερα τους. Τις αντιβιώσεις τις έδινα για 5 ημέρες και μετά έκανα 3 πενθήμερες επαναλήψεις με esb είτε στη μικρή είτε στη μεγάλη δόση. Έδωσα consumix + esb, baytril + esb και gentamicyna + esb (όχι σε ένα πουλί, σε διάφορα πουλάκια, έκανα πειραματισμούς). Καλύτερη δουλειά έκανε ο πρώτος συνδυασμός. Δυο πουλιά στρώσανε γρήγορα, εντός του πρώτου 12ημερο, αυτό του θέματος έστρωσε σε 2 μήνες κ 3 ακόμη παραμένουν άρρωστα εκ των οποίων το ένα είναι στο τελικό στάδιο ίασης αφού το κινούμενο μπαλάκι ίσα που φαίνεται πλέον. Νομίζω η ίαση είναι θέμα του οργανισμού του πουλιού (πόσο δυνατό είναι, γενετικά εννοώ). Υπομονή χρειάζεται, δίνεις το fungostatin μονίμως και προσεχείς τα έντερα "παίζοντας" με τα αντιβιοτικά. Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι η ασθένεια μεταδίδεται (εμφανίστηκε στο 50% των πουλιών μου), πιστεύω ότι δεν αρρώστησαν τα πιο δυνατά (γενετικά) πουλιά μου λόγω ανοσοποιητικού. Θεωρώ ότι διατροφικά και με τη βοήθεια το forum που παρακολουθώ χρόνια είμαι σε καλό επίπεδο και έτσι δεν μπορώ να βρω την αιτία που έγινε αυτό το πράγμα φέτος. Ήταν με διαφορά η χειρότερη χρονιά μου με τις καρδερίνες (3η χρονιά ασχολούμαι). Ο Δημήτρης λέει ότι το meabactiria ξεκινάει "μέσα" από το πουλί όταν πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικό του. Δε ξέρω κάτι κοντινότερο σε αιτία εμφάνισης από την άποψη του Δημήτρη Πάντως έμενα αρρωστήσατε και "ταλαιπωρημενα", από αντιβιώσεις λόγω κοκκιδιων, πουλιά άλλα και υγιέστατα που ποτέ δεν είχε χρειαστεί να να πάρουν φάρμακο.

----------


## jk21

οταν υπαρχει παραλληλα και κοκκιδιωση ,τα πραγματα ειναι χειροτερα ,αφου τα εντερα δεν λειτουργουν σωστα , με αποτελεσμα βασικες θρεπτικες ουσιες που απορροφα ο οργανισμος μεσα απο αυτα ή και δημιουργουνται εκει ,εμφανιζουν σαφη ελλειψη και ελλειψεις οδηγουν σε χαμηλη αμυνα του οργανισμου .

Γιωργο ηξερα μεχρι ενα βαθμο το προβλημα σου απο συνομιλια μας , βλεπω ομως οτι ειχες γενικοτερο θεμα .Δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω αν δεν ειχες νεα πουλια στην εκτροφη που θα μπορουσαν να στο εχουν φερει απο αλλη εκτροφη , εκτος αν ειχες και περιπτωσεις ραγδαιων λοιμωξεων που αυτες φετος εμφανιστηκαν πολυ συχνα σε εκτροφεις (αυτες τις μερες διανυουμε το τριτι κυμα ,ηπιοτερο απο τις αλλες δυο περιοδους  ,μια μεσα στο νοεμβρη και μια αν θυμαμαι καλα μεσα στο γεναρη που ηταν και η πιο εντονη ) και μαλλον ηταν μικροβιακες ,που εμμεσα εξασθενησαν τον οργανισμο των πουλιων και ξυπνησαν αλλα προβληματα

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να γίνουν καλά τα πουλάκια και μακριά από όλους μας τέτοια κατάσταση ! Εκεί που λέγαμε και εμείς ότι φέτος ο χειμώνας κύλισε ομαλά...μας άλλαξε την γνώμη...

----------

